# Best prices for everything



## Tinlee (Mar 29, 2018)

Hi everyone!
I'm new to the forum but not new to soaping.  I've read some of the threads related to pricing and found some of the sites I had lost such as Soapers Choice - THANKS   I have run out of everything except lard and beef tallow because I don't buy those I render those myself.  For the people who always comment at the farmer's markets where I sold the best hog meat around no it is not hard to render lard, no it does not stink and why would you not use it in cooking and soaping when it has way more Omega 3s than Salmon Oil?  
Ok got off on a Rabbit Trail there.....

Anyway,  I'm looking for the absolutely lowest prices on anything related to soaping, lotions, candles, you name it.  I mainly make all of the above for family but I have a large family.  Since creating these items for the family may save money but doesn't generate money, you can understand why lower prices is a high priority.

Anyway, the forum is great!  I thought I should stop lurking and join in for a change.  Y'all speak up with your favorites.  Gathering info from all over the site is taking a while because I keep wandering off on other threads and I don't get my list of sites made.

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## Lin19687 (Mar 29, 2018)

No one can answer that for you as Shipping will be the final factor.

You would be better off asking if there were someplace in your state where you could drive to pick up products.

Since I don't know where you are I can not answer that for you.

If you were in MA, then Jedwards is good


----------



## cjisler (Mar 29, 2018)

Tinlee said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm new to the forum but not new to soaping.  I've read some of the threads related to pricing and found some of the sites I had lost such as Soapers Choice - THANKS   I have run out of everything except lard and beef tallow because I don't buy those I render those myself.  For the people who always comment at the farmer's markets where I sold the best hog meat around no it is not hard to render lard, no it does not stink and why would you not use it in cooking and soaping when it has way more Omega 3s than Salmon Oil?
> Ok got off on a Rabbit Trail there.....
> 
> ...



Well, I live a 25 minute drive from Rustic Escentuals in Spartanburg SC. So I’m partial to them. I have to order lye in bulk from Duda Diesel out of AL. And exotic oils from Soapers choice. I’m a renderer, too. I like to order from folks in the Southeast. I went to the TN soap meeting last week and learned about other good vendors in the SE that I didn’t know about. Carol


----------



## Tinlee (Mar 29, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> No one can answer that for you as Shipping will be the final factor.
> 
> You would be better off asking if there were someplace in your state where you could drive to pick up products.
> 
> ...


Actually, I have looked at JEdwards online.  thanks for that suggestion.  they are a good one.  due to the way I work (from home)  driving anywhere does not fit into my schedule.  If I'm breathing, I'm probably working.  I still squeeze in soaping not because I luv it (although I do) but because it is necessary.  Someday I would like to be able to play around and have fun with soaps.  I live in GA.



cjisler said:


> Well, I live a 25 minute drive from Rustic Escentuals in Spartanburg SC. So I’m partial to them. I have to order lye in bulk from Duda Diesel out of AL. And exotic oils from Soapers choice. I’m a renderer, too. I like to order from folks in the Southeast. I went to the TN soap meeting last week and learned about other good vendors in the SE that I didn’t know about. Carol


Carol, do tell... who else did you learn about please?  I have looked into Duda Diesel but have not ordered from them.  I'm still one of those who can get lye from the hardware store and EEK I am about to try making my own KOH.  I'll let ya know how it goes folks.  I have the wood ash all winter long so I might as well have put it to use.


----------



## lsg (Mar 29, 2018)

I often use rice bran oil in place of olive oil.  Riceland has the best price if you buy 6 gallons at a time.  The shipping may seem a little high, but when compared to Soaper's Choice the order is cheaper.


----------



## Tinlee (Mar 29, 2018)

lsg - Thanks.  I've never used rice bran oil but I use rice flour since I'm Celiac so why wouldn't I have tried it?


----------



## lsg (Mar 29, 2018)

I use Riceland rice bran oil for salad dressing and cooking, as well as an ingredient in Soap.


----------



## earlene (Mar 30, 2018)

For me, where I live, these are the vendors I use the most:

Soaper's Choice (Illinois) for oils
Nurture Soap (Indiana) 
Steph's Micas & More (Facebook pre-order buying)
Amazon Prime for some items
eBay & Etsy ocassionally for molds, mostly
Wholesale Supplies Plus (Ohio)
Essential Depot (Florida)
Riceland (Arkansas) for RBO

This is not a complete list, but these are the ones I use most often for orders that I have delivered.

When grocery shopping, I am always on the lookout for a bargain, and often find very good prices for some oils I use in soaking, but it varies a great deal as stores change what theystock on the shelves. So far there is only one store locally where I can buy pomace olive oil, and that happens to be in my small town grocer.


----------



## soapmaker (Mar 30, 2018)

I'm partial to Wholesale Supplies Plus. Free shipping and great bonuses.


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 30, 2018)

I like Camden Grey for EOs and for oils/butters - assuming I don't want to buy 10 lbs of shea from Soaper's Choice. I'm in AL and CG is in FL, so I think you'll find their shipping prices are good.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 31, 2018)

My first time ordering from   http://www.ricelandstore.com/

26 oz. Rice Bran Oil @ $4.56 plus FREE shipping! 

ETA: From Amanda at Lovin' Soap Studio:

http://www.lovinsoap.com/2012/10/getting-started-in-soapmaking-without-spending-a-ton-of-money/


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 31, 2018)

soapmaker said:


> I'm partial to Wholesale Supplies Plus. Free shipping and great bonuses.


Not free shipping. Shipping costs in figured in each item so a large order will subsequently end up with high shipping costs. If you place small orders it an be cost effective so it is still best to compare prices including shipping with other supplies when placing large orders. Soapsupplies.net has some nice FO's and $7.95 flat rate shipping. She also has some colorants and td, but like all suppliers you just have to test the fo's and find what you like. There is just not one supplier with best prices and actually WSP is not my favorite


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 31, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> Soapsupplies.net has some nice FO's and $7.95 flat rate shipping.


That's the one I was trying to think of! Thanks for posting that, C.  She also has a nice assortment of colorants. I'm drawn to the 6-bottle Neon set -- good price and enough for 25 batches of soap. What's not to like?


----------



## Cellador (Mar 31, 2018)

So, I'm also in SC, close to Charlotte. I find, even with shipping, Soapers Choice is a great deal if you can buy in bulk. 
The Herbarie is also in SC, but they sell mainly B&B supplies. But, I got next day shipping for the cost of ground, so you might check to see if they have anything you need.
Lastly, I also use WSP a bunch. You get free shipping for orders over $25. Their pricing is competitive, they have a great variety if supplies, and I usually receive my items 2 days after the order is completed.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 31, 2018)

Cellador said:


> Lastly, I also use WSP a bunch. You get free shipping for orders over $25. Their pricing is competitive, they have a great variety if supplies, and I usually receive my items 2 days after the order is completed.



Sorry they do not have free shipping you just do not pay extra shipping if you spend $25. It is also stated that shipping is added onto product. Or at least it used to be, I have not checked for awhile, but I figured it out way before I read it. Sadly, Nothing is free...


----------



## Cellador (Mar 31, 2018)

Yes, their shipping must be accounted for in some way, but generally, their prices are competitive with other suppliers. They do add a $6 "handling fee", but even then, their pricing is still competitive. Not cheaper, but about the same as if I ordered from somewhere else that charged shipping. 
And, I do love those half price FO coupons.


----------



## lsg (Apr 1, 2018)

Cellador, I love it when WSP has a sale.  I feel that I can really save, even with the added added handling fee.  If you sign up for their newsletter, then you will automatically be notified of sales.


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 1, 2018)

I was on Bulk Apothecary and  put some things in my cart to see about shipping etc.
I didn't buy anything but now I haev been getting EMAILS 2X a day about sh*t in my cart.

I DO NOT LIKE THAT !  Enough that I may not buy from them.  one email is enough.

a separate "handling fee" is not acceptable to me.  It should be part of the price or shipping fee IMHO


----------



## soapmaker (Apr 1, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> I was on Bulk Apothecary and  put some things in my cart to see about shipping etc.
> I didn't buy anything but now I haev been getting EMAILS 2X a day about sh*t in my cart.
> 
> I DO NOT LIKE THAT !  Enough that I may not buy from them.  one email is enough.
> ...


Everybody has to do their own figuring relating to which products they buy. Of course shipping is figured into their product prices and the handling fee is not what I prefer but all in all I have gotten so many free F.O.s and other things from them. I get what I need all over the place and go with who's cheaper for me. Some of the places mentioned here I never heard of so I'll check them out. Thanks.


----------



## Tinlee (Apr 1, 2018)

earlene said:


> For me, where I live, these are the vendors I use the most:
> 
> Soaper's Choice (Illinois) for oils
> Nurture Soap (Indiana)
> ...


Thanks!!!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 2, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> ...a separate "handling fee" is not acceptable to me.  It should be part of the price or shipping fee IMHO


FYI: When WSP first started including the cost of shipping in the price of the product, it was great -- with other suppliers I had to spread the cost of shipping across however many items I ordered to get the cost per ounce or gram, etc. A real time thief!  At that time, there was no minimum purchase; no handling fee.

Over the years, as postal rates rose, I would suspect they faced the proposition of having to raise prices on thousands of products, only to raise them again the next time shipping rates went up. My thinking is, they took the easier route of just adding a $5 "handling" fee to cover the increases in shipping cost. Later they added a minimum $40 purchase; now it's $25 and the handling fee is $6. Just good business, to my mind at least.

As a long time customer, and always comparing their prices to other suppliers, their prices are equal to or better than competitors if you factor in shipping. Then there's also the advantage of one-stop shopping compared to other suppliers I use. It doesn't take long to reach $500 and that's when the bonus coupons kick in. 2% discount on all purchases, and a choice of Freebies or a percentage off products. In the long run, it's a good thing!


----------

